# [SOLVED] dawn of war platinum



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

i got a copy of DoW platinum just recently and i need help installing it as when i try to use the option to install dawn of war and winter assault it starts up fine when it asks me to close all running programs i do so and click next and the installer crashed,

the dark crusade installer works fine but i want to know how i can get dow and winter assault on


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried running the installer as administrator and windows xp compatibility mode?


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

compatability no admin yes ill try that


*that did not work as well xp compatability (service pack 2) didnt cut it*
the exact same thing happened


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Is this a legitimate copy of the game?
Is the disk scratched?


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

yes i bought it from best buy, i also took it to my friends house and it worked fine on his old xp computer when i uninstalled it from his computer and took it back home it did the same thing again


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Could you possibly elaborate on your description of the installer crashing?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Try running it in compatibility mode for Windows 2000...


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

it simply started up then after i closed EVERY running program i could and removed my wireless internet it close and brought up a window that said " fatal error
the installation ended prematurely because of an error"


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

How long ago was it since you brought the game?

You may be able to take it back for another one...


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

i found out the problem vanilla dow and its expansion dont normaly play well with vista i found a fix but dont know how to use it
heres the fix i found
http://www.romsteady.net/blog/2007/08/fix-warhammer-40k-dawn-of-war-wont.html


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Which part of the instructions from your link do you need help with? They seem easy to enough to follow if you go through them step by step.

The only thing missing from the instructions is that it doesn't tell you to make a backup of the registry before editing it (just before the "Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\THQ\Dawn of War" line).



> FIX: Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Won't Install On Vista
> 
> (Note: These instructions are for "Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Platinum Edition" and "Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Game of the Year Edition." Modify as appropriate for the version you are trying to install.)
> 
> ...


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

im stuck on the 3rd line when i enter it it brings up a window with the following

"Windows ® Installer. V 4.00.6000.0 

msiexec /Option <Required Parameter> [Optional Parameter]

Install Options
</package | /i> <Product.msi>
Installs or configures a product
/a <Product.msi>
Administrative install - Installs a product on the network
/j<u|m> <Product.msi> [/t <Transform List>] [/g <Language ID>]
Advertises a product - m to all users, u to current user
</uninstall | /x> <Product.msi | ProductCode>
Uninstalls the product
Display Options
/quiet
Quiet mode, no user interaction
/passive
Unattended mode - progress bar only
/q[n|b|r|f]
Sets user interface level
n - No UI
b - Basic UI
r - Reduced UI
f - Full UI (default)
/help
Help information
Restart Options
/norestart
Do not restart after the installation is complete
/promptrestart
Prompts the user for restart if necessary
/forcerestart
Always restart the computer after installation
Logging Options
/l[i|w|e|a|r|u|c|m|o|p|v|x|+|!|*] <LogFile>
i - Status messages
w - Nonfatal warnings
e - All error messages
a - Start up of actions
r - Action-specific records
u - User requests
c - Initial UI parameters
m - Out-of-memory or fatal exit information
o - Out-of-disk-space messages
p - Terminal properties
v - Verbose output
x - Extra debugging information
+ - Append to existing log file
! - Flush each line to the log
* - Log all information, except for v and x options
/log <LogFile>
Equivalent of /l* <LogFile>
Update Options
/update <Update1.msp>[;Update2.msp]
Applies update(s)
/uninstall <PatchCodeGuid>[;Update2.msp] /package <Product.msi | ProductCode>
Remove update(s) for a product
Repair Options
/f[p|e|c|m|s|o|d|a|u|v] <Product.msi | ProductCode>
Repairs a product
p - only if file is missing
o - if file is missing or an older version is installed (default)
e - if file is missing or an equal or older version is installed
d - if file is missing or a different version is installed
c - if file is missing or checksum does not match the calculated value
a - forces all files to be reinstalled
u - all required user-specific registry entries (default)
m - all required computer-specific registry entries (default)
s - all existing shortcuts (default)
v - runs from source and recaches local package
Setting Public Properties
[PROPERTY=PropertyValue]

Consult the Windows ® Installer SDK for additional documentation on the
command line syntax.

Copyright © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Portions of this software are based in part on the work of the Independent JPEG Group.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

If you're seeing that full description, then it has recognised the msiexec command but not the rest of the line.

You need to have your game CD inserted first.

After typing *cmd* to open the Command Prompt window, the following line is a kind of template that you need to edit to make it applicable to your setup. You just need to change a couple of things to make it work.

*msiexec /qb /i [cddrive]:\dowsetup\dawnofwar.msi TARGETDIR="C:\Games\THQ\DoW"*

Include the spaces before */qb* and */i* and replace *[cddrive]* with the letter of your CD drive (usually D or E).

If your game is installed in a different folder than *C:\Games\THQ\DoW*, change this part to the correct folder path and include the quotation marks as shown.

So, for example, the line you type could look something like this, depending on the letter for your CD drive and the folder location for your installed game:

*msiexec /qb /i D:\dowsetup\dawnofwar.msi TARGETDIR="C:\Games\DawnOfWar"*

msiexec is the command.
/qb tells it to run in unattended mode with a basic user interface.
/i tells it to log status messages.
D:\dowsetup\dawnofwar.msi is the file on your game CD.
TARGETDIR is your Dawn Of War folder on your hard drive.


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

ok ill try again and post if i get the installer window again


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

im afriad i got the same window


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Are you typing the line into the Run box or in a command prompt window?

If you type msiexec into the Run box, you get the window that you mention in post#12. You need to open a command prompt window.

Go to Start > Run, type *cmd* to bring up the command prompt, then type the full msiexec line.


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

i tried it in both in cmd i typed it exactly as i shuld have exept with the destination in program files and the drive being E

msiexec /qb /i E: \dowsetup\dawnofwar.msi TARGETDIR="C:\Program Files\DawnOfWar"


thats what i put in and i got the window again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

Remove the space after E:

Look in Windows Explorer to make sure dawnofwar.msi is in E:\dowsetup\


----------



## zman111 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: dawn of war platinum*

thank you for your trouble the removal of the space did it im going to go play mah new game now


----------



## jamezilla (Jan 8, 2015)

None of those have worked for me. I'm using GotY. Copying the discs to the harddrive doesn't either. I don't have the game installed, by the way, that's the entire problem. So any advice that includes "where you have the game installed" won't work.


----------

